# Small lump on dog's head



## muddyboots (Dec 4, 2008)

My dog's got a small lump on his head between his eye and his ear -it's raised, about 2-3mm and is about 4-5mm in diameter. It's got me worried, so he's got a vet appointment next week, but it'll be a week of worry for me until they can take a look at it and I wondered if anyone here might have any ideas (good or bad) of what it might be. 

It's hairless, and the skin color on and around it is normal (I've noticed histiocytomas are usually red). He's eating, drinking, and acting normally and it doesn't seem to bother him, but he's 8 years old, so I'm freaking out about it. He's a black lab mix, best guess for the mix is Great Dane due to long legs, a long nose, and a boxer-like rib cage shape.




Like I said, I have a vet appointment, I just want to either put my mind at ease or be prepared about what it might be. Any info, ideas, or guesses are appreciated!

-Erica


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

does it ever have any fluid coming out of it and is kind of like a bubble? My black cat has quite a large one on his head that looks similar to that one and he's 11 years. I haven't taken him to the vet yet cause he's soo nasty there, have to get some drugs to calm him first I think


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I've seen a lot of labs and lab mixes with growths as they get older, fortunately they were all just fatty benign tumors that were pretty harmless. Some got pretty large.

A vet can probably remove it, but it could grow back if they don't get it all. Might want to get it checked out though to be safe and make sure it's that and not a cyst or malignant something dangerous.

My last lab mix got one on her nose as she got older, never seemed to bother her and didn;t get all huge so I just left it there. I did get it checked out though.


----------



## muddyboots (Dec 4, 2008)

No, it doesn't feel like there is fluid in it, it feels solid but not hard -like it's just extra layers of skin?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max had a lump that looked like that when it was removed. It felt just like a tick at first but grew quickly. It turned out to be nothing. Vet told me fast growing was trouble. Don't know, but it was scary. Sassy gets all sorts of lumps and bumps. So far they look like warts, moles or fatty tumors and I leave them alone unless they interfer with her quality of life.


----------



## sarahcm (Jul 24, 2013)

did you ever find out what it was?
my lab has two just like this and we cant get her in to the vet?


----------

